# Opalescent green panther



## BFGforme (Jan 25, 2019)

Few weeks ago helped a buddy with a find of a lifetime! With help of fellow cabers who I will be thanking later, 








































 would show progress on the project. Found all parts needed for this build and here is how it's going... all parts needed are being color matched as we speak, so here it is. Tomorrow will show painted parts! Thanks for watching and be showing more soon! Thanks Dave


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 26, 2019)

Beautiful bike. Love seeing that rare color combo


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 26, 2019)

Gonna go across street and take some pictures of parts in progress, stay tuned...


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 26, 2019)

More pictures















More to come..


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 26, 2019)

And more....


----------



## Dgoldman (Jan 26, 2019)

David Amsbary said:


> And more....View attachment 938591
> 
> View attachment 938592



Love the color!


----------



## Dgoldman (Jan 26, 2019)

Great job! I love the pictures and your work.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 26, 2019)

Looks great. Love those colors.
Hammerhead


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 26, 2019)

Done and cleared... worst part is waiting till tomorrow to assemble..here you go..



















Tomorrow will waterslide the tank and complete it!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 26, 2019)

Nice job! That color resembles Neptune green, Fifties Chevy color.


----------



## Tikibar (Jan 26, 2019)

Beautiful, job! The pinstripes came out great, how did you apply those?


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 27, 2019)

On the tank light green first then 1/8" tape then darker green! On forks made custom stencils! Worked out great!


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 27, 2019)

Here's more..
























And more















Few more things to do..


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 30, 2019)

Sweet ! Looking great!  Bet it rides Smooth too!


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks, still have a couple things to do to it and yes it rides really nice now that the two speed shifts! Waiting on waterslides for the tank! Will be at the cyclone coaster ride on Sunday in Long Beach CA if not raining!!!


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 16, 2019)

Great job on the paint and pins, did you use a base coat, the light is KILLLER!!!!


----------



## Jimmy V (Feb 16, 2019)

Looking good!  I have a green 55 Hornet that I need to do some color matching for the tank, light, and chaingard. Those parts came off another bike. I presume that you used a spray gun to paint?  Did you use a base coat of any kind?  Or just prime and paint with paint that was mixed?  I have heard it's possible to have paint mixed for a spray can. Painting these parts is on my to do list.


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 16, 2019)

Kinda messed up at first on the order, so ended up using the light color as a base coat! Yes paint can be mixed for a spray can, but we used a gun! Most auto paint places can match colors, in this instance I took the frame and guard to carquest and a young lady matched it! Supposedly women have better eyes for matching colors! Good luck, looking forward to seeing your hornet on here! Dave


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 8, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> Few weeks ago helped a buddy with a find of a lifetime! With help of fellow cabers who I will be thanking later, View attachment 938307
> 
> View attachment 938308
> 
> ...



Your  panther is really looking good. I love that opal green color too. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## Mymando (Jun 8, 2019)

Beautiful color man, and the job as a whole is second to none! Excellent!!!


----------



## Sven (Jun 13, 2019)

Great job! Very sharp looking!


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 13, 2019)

Great job , looks very classy !


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 13, 2019)

OZ1972 said:


> Great job , looks very classy !



Thanks a lot for that, it was a fun project! I need to get some pictures of the finished product!


----------

